# Gainesville, FL: Where To Squat?



## andthesaloon (Sep 24, 2009)

As much as I enjoy cheap musty motels that behold sleazy old bald men with buttery fingers the size of overstuffed sausages and who wear plumber-inspired jeans, (actually, there is no sarcasm in that sentence. I really do love cheap motels. They remind me of Bukowski, cherry lemonade, and old scratched up copies of Tom Waits' "Rain Dogs") we don't have the sufficient funds to shack our asses up in one (of course we don't. We couldn't buy a bag of kitty kibble if we tried). We'll (me and my friend, Odessy) will be roaming the Gainesville area very shortly, waiting for the fest to come, like a penguin waiting for his human-wife to come home. Where are some good places to squat? There's a little bit of time to sit around waiting for the fest (unless the world goes through an unforeseen time-slip, probably caused by Bruce Willis's inability to brush his teeth) But fuck, it'll be worth the wait. I am blatantly assuming that it will be wicked fucking easy to hitch a ride out of state with some punkers, and the undeniable plus of great music pumping through our veins. (it's not terribly hard to sneak in is it? how much is the thing?)

So where are the healthy carcasses and easy abandonments of gainesville? (and if there's anybody in gainesville that will let us crash on their couch for a few nights, which I doubt there will be, you would be greatly appreciated in our eyes)

-Cecelia


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Sep 24, 2009)

posts in prose...unique. liked the reference to 'ol chuck (charles b.). he was writing in the tenderloin when i was growing up on haight and cole. anywayz, i think a girl named birdy is in ur area; she stands out as she kinda has some similar interests and aspirations, albeit younger than you. might pm her.

good hunting!


----------



## andthesaloon (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you. I'll attempt to look out for her.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 25, 2009)

drun_ken is also in that town. hit him w/ a pm and he'll help ya.

if you're in that area for a min, ask around for a girl named Karen. she's an ex squatter w/ a kid who loves to host travelers. I've stayed at her place for many days on different occasions.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 25, 2009)

Theres several people taht are goin from here, just check out the fest 8 thread youll see whos all there


----------



## drun_ken (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah there are a few.....where you at? pm me and shit and we can figure out a meet up....im off on sun and wed.....there is a kid on here by gingas braun or sumtin....hes staying in da oggle house by the food not bomb house....but yeah yeah pm me yo...


----------



## Swiper (Sep 26, 2009)

shiiiit you dont need a house you just need some woods to sleep in!


----------



## genghis braun (Sep 27, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to meet up with you folks and show you guys around. when were you planning on being in town?


----------



## andthesaloon (Sep 30, 2009)

We've been put on a bit of delay, regarding the swine and shit, but we'll get back to everybody as soon as humanly possible. I'm sure it won't be that long though.


----------

